# Being Politically Correct SUCKS



## Thorlifter (Dec 17, 2007)

If your one of those easily offended types.......go read something else.

I was at work on Friday helping this lady out installing some programs for her. We were talking about all kinds of things and got on the subject of illegal immigration. I told her the town I live in has a bad problem with it and it would be nice if they could bring a truck through and take them all back.

Well, the (mexican) guy next to her flipped out. He started screaming about how I should keep my opinion to myself and he started throwing things in his cubical then stormed out.

Now I ask, when the police or federal government returns people to mexico, how do they do it????? In a truck, bus or van, right??? That's all I said. I didn't say to load them in a sling shot and shoot them back over the river.

Ok, I'm at work so I know I shouldn't have said that since in a work place you can only talk about fluffy bunnies and little puppy dogs. I did what I thought would be the man-up thing to do and sent him and his boss an apology letter that I shouldn't have said that and I apologize. Not only did he not accept it, he ran to H.R. and cried like a little (self censored) so I spent Friday with our H.R. person and today with corporates H.R. person.

I didn't get wrote up, but they did keep a record of it. So he can "quite loudly" express how he supports people that are breaking federal laws, but I can't say how I wished people obeyed the laws. I have to put up with illegals robbing my house and stealing my parents things........and I have to put up with an illegal doing a hit and run on my wife, which she had to chase down, and he had no drivers license, no insurance, and it wasnt' even his car, AND we had to pay to get her car fixed.............and I have to put up with my sister and her boyfriend just getting out of the hospital because her car was T-boned by an illegal who ran the red light............AND I GET IN TROUBLE FOR WANTING TO SUPPORT THE LAW. None of this is my opinion, it's all documented facts.

BULL F'ING S**T

(pant pant pant) Ok, I vented. I'm better.

I don't care what country your from, just enter here LEGALLY and PAY TAXES like the rest of us. 

Admins, if you think this is to un-PC, please delete and we will just call it a day and I'm sorry to you too. I just needed a place to vent.


----------



## evangilder (Dec 17, 2007)

No deletions here. I too, am damn tired of the double standard here.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Dec 17, 2007)

I think that you found Thornlifter is this dumbass recognizes his ethnicity over his citizenship - for one I am Hispanic and am very proud of my heritage but my flag is red, white and blue. Many Hispanics are brain dead as they think because the majority of the population wants to make sure the law is upheld, it's a personal attack on them or their ethnic background.


----------



## Becca (Dec 17, 2007)

I received a note this morning that carried this signature this morning..."Calling an illegal alien an "undocumented immigrant" 
is like calling a drug dealer an "unlicensed pharmacist ". WHICH is sad BUT true. America is a Melting Pot..but MOST of our ancestors had to do the 'dance' to live here, in the greatest country on Earth, IMO. SO, should everyone else, its only right. AND like you stated...the Law. 

I'm glad you're feeling better after the rant. I hope it doesn't come and bite you in the *ss.


----------



## pbfoot (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey I got in trouble cuz some dude was complaining about the situation here , I gave him a dollar and said give me an hour and I'll get the rest of your plane fare home from people at a dollar each . I got written up for verbal bullying


----------



## Aggie08 (Dec 17, 2007)

I think that immigration is great, but the whole "not paying taxes" thing is awful. Those in question need to get their **** together.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 17, 2007)

I would say that if all of us checked back far enough, we'd find someone who
came over on a boat, went through "the process" and became a citizen. It
was a little easier then, than it is now, but the reward is just as great, maybe
greater. 

As for the illegals.... I really do like the sling-shot idea... one at a time or in
pairs ?

Charles


----------



## mkloby (Dec 17, 2007)

pbfoot said:


> Hey I got in trouble cuz some dude was complaining about the situation here , I gave him a dollar and said give me an hour and I'll get the rest of your plane fare home from people at a dollar each . I got written up for verbal bullying



Awesome


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Dec 17, 2007)

Damn Thorlifter, that's f*cked up, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 17, 2007)

Unfortunately, Thor and Pb, I believe that is the road we are headed down. Brings to mind "Animal Farm" ....."everybody is equal, just some are more equal than others."

Had something along the lines of the immigration joke recently here in Jersey. Illegal immigrant gets bit by a dog and the homeowner's insurance company paid him $250,000! This stupid mindset is all over.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks for listening guys! Ya'll are the best.

It's a bad situation. I only hope some cooler heads start to see the light.


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 17, 2007)

Ah, the benefits of living in a country surrounded by water. "our" illegal's attempt to come in by the sea usually in little boats that aren't very seaworthy and are luckily usually picked up by the Navy, Customs and/or the RAAF.
As for the dude in your office Thor, I would've told he to shut the f*ck up and mind his own business.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 18, 2007)

I don't know whats going lately with all the politically correct bullsh*t. I call a spade a spade y'no its so tiring with all the pansy ***** footing that makes opinions a moot point, you cant have one.


----------



## Clave (Dec 18, 2007)

It has gone too far - Having your opinions suppressed is one step away from Fascism...


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 18, 2007)

Vent away Thorlifter, there is way too much BS going on thats for sure!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 18, 2007)

yeah, I'll have to let it go. It's just eating away at me and I get all mad over and over and over. Screw him. I hope his donkey dies!!!!

ha ha ha ha. That made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 18, 2007)

same here! Like alot of people I am fed up with this political correctness bullshit. Sorry to hear what happened to your loved ones thor, espicially in the circumstances in which it happened


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 18, 2007)

Thorlifter I'm with you too. The politically correct folks (Read bleeding heart liberals) need a reality check in the worst way. My one stepson is mildly retarded along with some other mental issues. One day his Social Worker is at the house for another one of the useless meetings and I made a comment about how his eligibility for one program was denied because of his mild retardation. She stuck her nose up in the air and said "We call it a Birth Injury". I glared at her and replied "Madam if you were raped and we called it an unsolicited sexual encounter would that really change anything for you?" She shut up after that. I think she's starting not to like me. FINE BY ME!!!!


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 18, 2007)

ccheese said:


> I would say that if all of us checked back far enough, we'd find someone who
> came over on a boat, went through "the process" and became a citizen. It
> was a little easier then, than it is now, but the reward is just as great, maybe
> greater.
> ...


You are absolutley right, they fought to be here and they deserved to be here whether white,black,brown,or yellow. But at the same time where do these people get off telling the gov. that they came across illegally and deserve a place in this country? Try being an illegal immigrant<from the US in mexico> what do you think will happen to you? Not to raise a stink or somthin,but how do you feel about paying 300.oo dollars a month for insurance on your vehicle(s) and getting hit by an illegal,(oh,bye the way when it happens YOUR insurance charges YOU! sorry......ranting again. Thor you stepped up and apoligised,that is very commendable,I find that trait to be far lacking these days. sorry if this offends people ..but this my mind


----------



## plan_D (Dec 19, 2007)

Consider yourself lucky; in Britain waving the flag is racist and un-PC ... and while we are all aware of 9/11 ... we have more of those illegals that like to blow themselves up for something to do on the weekend. 

And undocumented citizens ! Bah-hah-hah ...it's like short people being vertically challenged.  

I've been dragged up for 'diversity' quite a few times at work ... but I've never apologised - saying that I'm just stubborn. Thor, you did the right thing ... now when they've calmed down whoop out the slingshot !


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Dec 19, 2007)

Boy, Thor, two accidents with illegals? That sucks.


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 19, 2007)

Screaming Eagle said:


> Sorry to hear what happened to your loved ones thorQUOTE]
> 
> Thanks Eagle
> 
> ...


----------



## Njaco (Dec 19, 2007)

> Yeah, but Welch, don't say that so loud or I'll have to report you to Les for hurting my feelings and making me feel oppressed.



What makes you think Les would care? Probably give Welch a medal!   

Thor, rant away, probably safest place is here. We've got armoured ears and I don't mind if you call me a dog-catcher! 

Doug, glad you stood up to that b*tch. That is the stupid mindset with these people. How can they be so compassionate except when its in their face?!


----------



## timshatz (Dec 19, 2007)

Thor, I may be splitting hairs but did you mention anything about the illegals being Hispanic? Seems to me that the company may be in the wrong here if that was not mentioned. If the race of the illegals was never an issue, then the company is essentially supporting a perspective that subverts the laws of the US. The illegals could've been from any nation.

I think that's why you weren't written up. They really were playing with fire. Ignore the guy that complains, they are Racists. Write you up and they are saying they support breaking the laws the nation.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2007)

Today's politicians can go and f*ck themself! They have far too much time on their hands. Instead for p*ss*ng decent hardworking people off with their hissy fits....."ooooh dear you can't say that....what will people say ?*running in circles waving hands*.....that's not nice, pink and fluffy duffy..." F*ck off you two timing f*cking b*st*rds.... You couldn't even organize a piss up in brewery if your sad, hopeless and insignificant lifes depended on it. If I see something that I don't like, I let people know that in plain f*king Queens English and NOT in some bl**dy puppy-kitten-let's all hold hands and run around barefooted in the fields and sing Halle-f*cking-lujah english. And I don't give a hairy f*king donkeys *ss about what you think! Now go back to your shoebox that you call office and start to polish your wee 2-inch cup! THAT is the ONLY handywork that you're qualified to do....pr*cks!


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 19, 2007)

amen, lucky


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 19, 2007)

Right on Lucky  

My sentiments exactly  

TO


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 19, 2007)

timshatz said:


> Thor, I may be splitting hairs but did you mention anything about the illegals being Hispanic?



No. As it was told to me by H.R., when you say illegal immigrants, it's assumed hispanic. It's like when you say terrorist. Most people think of people from the middle east. But look at the Oklahoma City bombing.

I was just sitting there staring at her. Well, maybe people automatically think hispanic because there are so *F'ing many of them*. The only things I was thinking were just going to get me in more trouble.


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Dec 19, 2007)

Lucky - I'm sorry but you have buried your feelings a little too deeply for me and I am confused.  Can you spell out your position a little more clearly and and perhaps not dilly-dally around the issue?  

In these PC people's minds, Freedom of Speech only applies to them; no one else is allowed to articulate an opinion contrary to their own - which is , of course, absolutely the ONLY view allowed and must NEVER be challenged. Oh yes, Orwellian 'Newspeak' is already here.  

The same people who call for the banning of the British National Party are, of course, the first to demand "freedom of speech" to broadcast their own equally odious ideology. Should anyone - God forbid - actually have the termerity to stand-up to these political bullies, one is then subject to what I term the "Salem Witch Hunt Syndrome", where the phrase "Racist, Bigot, Chauvinist, Homophobe, Reactionary, Middle-class* etc" is chanted and taken up by the Mob until all opposition/reason is drowned out. There used to be a name for those supporting such political methods - oh yes; they were Nazis weren't they?  

* delete/apply as applicable


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 19, 2007)

I think that you confused me too mate.... I don't think that you were a member, when I some time ago posted a thread about how some politicians wanted to have some street names changed. It was somewhere down in England, and the street names were Wellington, Lancaster, Halifax etc. The only reason was that those were "bombers" and as such they might offensive to some people as they reasoned...
This, also go for where you're not "allowed" to fly nations flag etc, only because it might be felt as you're being a racist and minorities will in one way or anotherr, be offended....
What a load of cr*p! Political correctness like that I don't like....


----------



## timshatz (Dec 19, 2007)

Thorlifter said:


> No. As it was told to me by H.R., when you say illegal immigrants, it's assumed hispanic. It's like when you say terrorist. Most people think of people from the middle east. But look at the Oklahoma City bombing.
> 
> I was just sitting there staring at her. Well, maybe people automatically think hispanic because there are so *F'ing many of them*. The only things I was thinking were just going to get me in more trouble.



I gotcha. One of those gigs where all the assumptions were only going to get you in more trouble. Yeah, that's BS. 

The only counter I could think of (that wouldn't get you in trouble) is to ask if there is a company policy that shows all the assumptions that you should be aware of by the company. Were they written down in the Company handbook, or something like that because you were not privy to that assumption. As it was, you were completely unaware of these assumptions and need to bone up on your corporate sponsored biases.

But beyond the fun and games bs'ing about HR (Those that can, do. Those that can't, work in HR? Sounds about right), I feel for ya'. You were caught in a BS squeeze and there is not a thing you can do about it.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 19, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Today's politicians can go and f*ck themself! They have far too much time on their hands. Instead for p*ss*ng decent hardworking people off with their hissy fits....."ooooh dear you can't say that....what will people say ?*running in circles waving hands*.....that's not nice, pink and fluffy duffy..." F*ck off you two timing f*cking b*st*rds.... You couldn't even organize a piss up in brewery if your sad, hopeless and insignificant lifes depended on it. If I see something that I don't like, I let people know that in plain f*king Queens English and NOT in some bl**dy puppy-kitten-let's all hold hands and run around barefooted in the fields and sing Halle-f*cking-lujah english. And I don't give a hairy f*king donkeys *ss about what you think! Now go back to your shoebox that you call office and start to polish your wee 2-inch cup! THAT is the ONLY handywork that you're qualified to do....pr*cks!



amen brother


----------



## plan_D (Dec 20, 2007)

Hahaha ! Lucky... oh man, Lucky for Prime Minister ! 

And as for Downwind - couldn't agree more... I would expect the same words coming out of my mouth ... but I would normally add foul language in there.


----------



## magnocain (Dec 23, 2007)

I am offended by people who are easily offended.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 23, 2007)

trying to offend people is a fulltime job


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 23, 2007)

IN Australia it is now legal apprntly for muslems to have their drivers licence photo while they are all dressed up in that head gear.
What a load of s$it


----------



## Downwind.Maddl-Land (Dec 23, 2007)

This has probably been done here before - but for the newbies and because of the global nature of this forum:

Please accept with no obligation, implied or implicit, my best wishes for an environmentally conscious, socially responsible, low-stress, non-addictive, gender-neutral celebration of the winter solstice holiday, practiced within the most enjoyable traditions of the religious persuasion of your choice, or secular practices of your choice, with respect for the religious/secular persuasion and/or traditions of others, or their choice not to practice religious or secular traditions at all. I also wish you a fiscally successful, personally fulfilling and medically uncomplicated recognition of the onset of the generally accepted calendar year 2008, but not without due respect for the calendars of choice of other cultures whose contributions to society have helped make the UK great. Not to imply that the UK is necessarily greater than any other country nor the only free country in the Western Hemisphere. Also, this wish is made without regard to the race, creed, color, age, physical ability, religious faith or sexual preference of the wishee.

Decodes as: *Merry Christmas and a Happy and Prosperous New Year.*


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2007)

I will respectfully refrain from replying as it may offend those who aren't listening and have no ears but....

Same to you!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2007)

Right back at you Downwind....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2007)

*HOW TO SPEAK ABOUT WOMEN AND BE POLITICALLY CORRECT:* 

She is not a BABE or a CHICK - She is a BREASTED FEMALE. 

She is not a SCREAMER or MOANER - She is VOCALLY APPRECIATIVE. 

She is not EASY - She is HORIZONTALLY ACCESSIBLE. 

She is not DUMB - She is a DETOUR OFF THE INFORMATION SUPERHIGHWAY. 

She has not BEEN AROUND - She is a PREVIOUSLY ENJOYED COMPANION. 

She is not an AIRHEAD - She is REALITY IMPAIRED. 

She does not get DRUNK or TIPSY - She gets CHEMICALLY INCONVENIENCED. 

She does not have BREAST IMPLANTS - She is MEDICALLY ENHANCED. 

She does not NAG YOU - She becomes VERBALLY REPETITIVE. 

She is not a SL*T - She is SEXUALLY EXTROVERTED. 

She does not have MAJOR LEAGUE HOOTERS - She is PECTORALLY SUPERIOR. 

She is not a TWO-BIT WH*RE - She is a LOW COST PROVIDER. 

*HOW TO SPEAK ABOUT MEN AND BE POLITICALLY CORRECT:*

He does not have a BEER GUT - He has developed a LIQUID GRAIN STORAGE FACILITY. 

He is not a BAD DANCER - He is OVERLY CAUCASIAN. 

He does not GET LOST ALL THE TIME - He INVESTIGATES ALTERNATIVE DESTINATIONS. 

He is not BALDING - He is in FOLLICLE REGRESSION. 

He is not a CRADLE ROBBER - He prefers GENERATIONALLY DIFFERENTIAL RELATIONSHIPS 

He does not get FALLING-DOWN! DRUNK -He becomes ACCIDENTALLY HORIZONTAL. 

He does not act like a TOTAL ASS - He develops a case of RECTAL-CRANIAL INVERSION. 

He is not a MALE CHAUVINIST PIG - He has SWINE EMPATHY. 

He is not afraid of COMMITMENT - He is MONOGAMOUSLY CHALLENGED 

He is not HORNY - He is SEXUALLY FOCUSED. 

It's not his crack you see hanging out of his pants....It is MALE CLEAVAGE.

And......

Ladies are not ‘air heads’. They are ‘reality impaired’. 

Ladies are not ‘bad cooks’. They are ‘microwave compatible’. 

Ladies are not ‘bleached blondes’. They are ‘peroxide dependent’. 

Ladies are not ‘cold or frigid’. They are ‘thermally inaccessible’. 

Ladies are not ‘conceited’. They are ‘intimately aware of her best qualities’.

Ladies are not ‘dumb’. They are a ‘detour off the information superhighway’.

Ladies are not ‘too skinny’. They are ‘skeletally prominent’. 

Ladies do not ‘gain weight’. They are ‘metabolic underachievers’. 

Ladies do not ‘go shopping’. They are ‘mall fluent’. 

Ladies do not ‘hate televised sports’. They are ‘athletically ignorant’. 

Ladies do not ‘have a mustache’. They are ‘in touch with their masculine side’. 

Ladies do not ‘nag you’. They become ‘verbally repetitive’. 

Ladies do not ‘tease or flirt’. They engage in ‘artificial stimulation’.

Ladies do not ‘wear too much makeup’. They have reached ‘cosmetic saturation’. 

Ladies do not ‘wear too much perfume’. They commit ‘fragrance abuse’. 

Ladies do not get ‘drunk or tipsy’. They get ‘chemically inconvenienced’. 

Ladies do not get ‘fat or chubby’. They achieve ‘maximum density’. 

Ladies do not want to be ‘married’. They want to lock you in ‘domestic incarceration’. 

Ladies do not wear ‘too much jewelry’. They are ‘metallically overburdened’.


----------



## Heinz (Dec 23, 2007)

LOL!!!!!!

 

That required both word and smiley for effect.


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice one Lucky


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm missing our beloved Minister of Punished Rear Quarters and his views....would be an interesting read, not politically correct maybe, but interesting none the less.... 

Where are you Les boy?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2007)

*By: David G. Hallstrom, Sr.* 

There was a time that being politically correct meant speaking and acting in a considerate manner to others. Now it means speaking and acting in a manner acceptable to the Hollywood and politically left wing Elite who have appointed themselves as the arbitrators of what is proper and what is not proper. 

For instance Christmas is a legal holiday and was made a legal holiday in order to celebrate the birth of Christ. It is now, however, politically incorrect to say Merry Christmas because you might insult non Christians and atheists. We are told that the correct greeting is now Happy Holidays. Department and other stores that make most of their money selling Christmas gifts now advertise Holiday gifts, wish us Happy Hoildays and play Holiday music that does not mention Christmas, Christ or God. God forbid they should insult anyone and lose a sale. It doesn't matter that they are insulting Christians, because Christians, by nature of their beliefs, are forgiving. Teachers are teaching young students to say Happy Holidays because many teachers now believe that it is politically incorrect to bring religion into school and that it is okay to deny God but it is not okay to irritate atheists. 

A janitor is now a custodial engineer and a garbage hauler is now a sanitation engineer even though neither has an engineering degree. An American Indian is now called a Native American. A person who is deaf is now hearing impaired. A blind person is now visually impaired. A handicapped person is now physically impaired. A fat person is now called weight challenged or weight impaired (I am fat but I am not challenged nor impaired and I resent the use of those words. I don't mind being called fat, after all, it's the truth, but I do mind being told that I am less than others because I'm fat.). A pet is now called an animal friend. A person who is slow to learn is now mentally challenged. Orientals are now Asians. Anno Domini (AD) is now Common Era (CE). A prison is now a House Of Corrections. An illegal alien is now an undocumented immigrant or an undocumented worker. Terrorists are now called insurgents even though the definition of an insurgent is a rebel and a rebel does not usually kill innocent people. Punks and deliquents are now called environmentally challenged youths. People are no longer laid off, they are now downsized. Merry Christmas is now Happy Holidays. Happy Thanksgiving is now Happy Turkey Day. Even Valentines day is now being called Friends Day. 

Don't say "under God" when saying the Pledge of Allegiance, because you might make an atheist uncomfortable and then the atheist might sue. 

It's funny when Whoopi Goldberg, Barbra Streisand, Jay Leno, David Letterman and others insult President Bush and call him stupid, but it's not funny if you make fun of Whoopi Goldberg. The fact that President Bush is the elected leader of this country and that when they insult him they are insulting the Office Of The President and thereby insulting this country, doesn't seem to matter. The fact that their insults are read and heard by people in other countries who use the insults as fodder to justify their dislike of us, doesn't matter. The only thing that matters is that they don't like President Bush and they hope that if they insult him enough, people will start believing that the insults are true facts and not just jokes. 

Drug addicts are victims not criminals, even though they broke the law by using illegal drugs and even though they are aiding drug pushers by giving them money, because many of the Elite also use illegal drugs and they don't consider themselves to be criminals. 

Don't call God a him, because certain women will be angered. The fact that no one has ever actually seen God and the fact that no one really knows if God is a he, she or it, doesn't matter. The fact that Christ is alledged to have said that God was his Father, doesn't matter. All that matters is that certain celebrities and activists don't like to hear God called a he and since they don't like it they feel insulted. 

It's not only okay, it's comical, to lump all Priests together and label them pedophiles like Jay Leno does, but don't you dare say a teacher might be incompetent. If you do, a teacher's union will jump down your throat. It doesn't matter that the vast majority of Priests are kind, caring and honorable men or that a large percentage of teachers can't teach their way out of a paper bag. All that matters is that Priests won't fight back so it's okay to lump the good ones with the bad ones and make fun of them. 

We are no longer Americans, we are now African-Americans, Mexican-Americans, Hispanic-Americans, Asian-Americans, Italian-Americans and a whole bunch of other -Americans. How can we hope to remain 'one country, under god or not under god, indivisible' if we are already dividing ourselves by ethnicity and prior nationality. I am solely an American. My ethnicity or the nationality of my ancestors does not effect my being an American. I can be proud of my ancestry without hyphenating my Americanism. My wife was born and raised in Mexico. She says that she is an American of Mexican decent. She is proud of her Mexican heritage but since she is now an American citizen she answers to American or American of Mexican decent not Mexican-American. And what is with this African-American bit. According to most biblical scholars and most scientists, the human race started out in Africa. If that's true, then all of us are decended from people who lived in Africa and all of us could be called African-American. Additionaly, what do you call a person, of African decent, who lives permanently in this country but is a French citizen and not a citizen of this country. You can't call him an African-American as he is not an American. Do you call him an African-Frenchman or do you call him an African-Frenchmen who resides in America? You can't call him a Black because no one is actually black. What if he is dark brown or light brown, do you call him a Brown. I am called white but in actuality no one is white and some so called whites are darker than some so called blacks. Why do we need to use color or ethnicity in order to tag people. I can see using complection, ie: pale, dark brown, olive, etc. as a person's description, but I can't see using it as part of their identity. 

Political correctness is fine to a point, but like anything else, take it too far and it becomes ridiculous. We have taken it too far and it is now ridiculous. Stop listening to the Hollywood elite and start thinking for yourself. Don't be stupid. Oh I apologize, should I have said don't be mentally impaired? Be kind, be polite and have empathy for others. Don't, however, let others tell you what to think and say.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2007)

Amen...ah...Hallejuah....ummm....Allah be.....

I react postively to the latter writings.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2007)

*Tuesday, 19 June 2007*
The Politically Correct Forenames Act

The Politically Correct Forenames Act comes into force on the first of August 2007. The Act means that it will become illegal to be called Mathew, Mark, Luke, John or Gary. Those affected have until July the 31st to change their names to either Abdul, Amir or Mohammed. Anyone who fails to choose one of these names will automatically be assigned the name Ahsok.

The local Labour Party spokesman, Mr. L. Whimperer said "This legislation is an integral part of the government's determination to stamp out the curse of Islamophobia and the hurt feelings amongst the muslim community caused by having to speak to people whose forenames are clearly derived from Christianity. Except for the name Gary of course, which we just don't like."
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Misguided Criminals for Terrorist: The BBC attempts to strip away all emotion by using what it considers neutral descriptions when describing those who carried out the bombings in the London Tubes. The rub: the professed intent of these misguided criminals was to kill, without warning, as many innocents as possible (which is the common definition for the term, terrorist).

2. Intrinsic Aptitude (or lack thereof) was a suggestion by Lawrence Summers, the president of Harvard, on why women might be underrepresented in engineering and science. He was nearly fired for his speculation.

3. Thought Shower or Word Shower substituting for brainstorm so as not to offend those with brain disorders such as epilepsy.

4. Scum or "la racaille" for French citizens of Moslem and North African descent inhabiting the projects ringing French Cities. France's Interior Minister, Nicolas Sarkozy, used this label to describe the young rioters (and by extension all the inhabitants of the Cites). 

5. Out of the Mainstream when used to describe the ideology of any political opponent: At one time slavery was in the mainstream, thinking the sun orbited the earth was in the mainstream, having your blood sucked out by leeches was in the mainstream. What's so great about being in the mainstream?

6. Deferred Success as a euphemism for the word fail. The Professional Association of Teachers in the UK considered a proposal to replace any notion of failure with deferred success in order to bolster students self-esteem.

7. Womyn for Women to distance the word from man. This in spite of the fact that the term man in the original Indo-European is gender neutral (as have been its successors for some 5,000 years). 

8. C.E. for A.D.: Is the current year A.D. 2005 or 2005 C.E.? There is a movement to strip A.D. (Latin for Year of our Lord) from the year designation used in the West since the 5th century and replace it with the supposedly more neutral Common Era (though the zero reference year for the beginning of the Common Era remains the year of Christs birth).

9. "God Rest Ye Merry Persons" for "God Rest Ye Merry Gentlemen": A Christmas, eh, Holiday, carol with 500 years of history is not enough to sway the Anglican Church at Cardiff Cathedral (Wales) from changing the original lyrics.

10. Banning the word Mate: the Department of Parliamentary Services in Canberra issued a general warning to its security staff banning the use of the word 'mate' in any dealings they might have with both members of the Parliament and the public. What next? banning Down Under so as not to offend those living in the Up Over.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 23, 2007)

The Politically Correct National Football League

*The Politically Correct National Football League*
The Politically Correct National Football League would like to announce its name changes and schedules for the '03/04 season: 
The Washington Native Americans will host the New York Very Tall People on opening day. 

Other key games include the Dallas Western-Style Laborers hosting the St. Louis Uninvited Guests, and the Minnesota Plundering Norsemen taking on the Green Bay Meat Industry Workers. 

In Week 2, there are several key matchups, highlighted by the showdown between the San Francisco Precious Metal Enthusiasts and the New Orleans Pretty Good People. The Atlanta Birds of Prey will play host to the Philadelphia Birds of Prey, while the Seattle Birds of Prey will visit the Phoenix Male Finches. 

The Monday night game will pit the Miami Pelagic Percoid Food Fishes against the Denver Untamed Beasts of Burden. The Cincinnati Large Bangladeshi Carnivorous Mammals will travel to Tampa Bay for a clash with the West Indies Free booterslater in Week 9. 

And the Detroit Large Carnivorous Cats will play the Chicago Securities-Traders-in-a -Declining-Market. Week 9 also features the Indianapolis Young Male Horses at the New England Zealous Lovers of Country.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 23, 2007)

lmao


----------



## ToughOmbre (Dec 23, 2007)

Njaco said:


> The Politically Correct National Football League
> 
> taking on the Green Bay Meat Industry Workers.



   

And if that ever happens, Vince Lombardi will be spinning in his grave.

TO


----------



## Clave (Dec 23, 2007)




----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey....! I resent that comment Minnesota "Plundering" Norsemen. |We're never any plunderers, we were, I mean THEY were business men looking for the right place and opportunity to expand their private enterprises. Sometimes they also took up employment for other expanding and flourishing private projects....


----------



## evangilder (Dec 23, 2007)

Hmmm...."Norsemen of opportunity"?


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 23, 2007)

Something like that....they saw an opportunity and they...eermmm...grabbed...took...threw the dices and lucked out.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 23, 2007)

YEAH at sword point


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2007)

Nooo, no, no, no..... by the power of persuation.


----------



## Maestro (Dec 24, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Nooo, no, no, no..... by the power of persuation.



Yeah... It's easy to be persuasive with a sword...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2007)

Didn't have to be a sword.....could be a double axe....*D'OH!*


----------



## plan_D (Dec 24, 2007)

Ach, I got a claymore fer ye, Jimmah !


----------



## Njaco (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 24, 2007)

plan_D said:


> Ach, I got a claymore fer ye, Jimmah !


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 24, 2007)




----------



## plan_D (Dec 25, 2007)

Yes, I'm aware that a claymore is a sword...


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2007)

Aaah....that's why sounded familiar....


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 25, 2007)

*Politically Correct (PC) Terms:*
A Criminal - unsavory character 
A Crook - morally (ethically) challenged
Abortion - Near-Life Experience 
Alcoholic - Anti-Sobriety Activist 
Alive - temporarily metabolically abled.
An Immigrant - a newcomer 
Assassination - involuntary term limitation 
Bald - comb-free
Bald - folically independent
Bald - follicularly challenged.
Battle Fatigued - shellshocked 
Blind - optically darker
Blind - photonically non-receptive
Blind - visually challenged
Body Odor - nondiscretionary fragrance.
Broken Down Automobile - mechanically challenged 
Broken Home - Dysfunctional Family
Bum - Displaced Homeowner
Bum - Homeless Person
Bum - Involuntarily Domiciled
Cannibalism - Intra-Species Dining 
Censorship - Selective Speech
Cheating - Academic Dishonesty
China - Porcelain
Chronically Late - Temporarily Challenged
Clumsy - uniquely coordinated
Commercial Fisherman - Flipper Whipper
Computer Illiterate - Technologically Challenged
Corpse - Permanently Static Post-Human Mass 
Corpse / Stiff - Metabolically Challenged
Corpse / Stiff - Terminally Inconvenienced
Cowardly - Challenge Challenged 
Cowboys - bovine control officers
Crackpot - certified astrological consultant, certified crystal therapist, or certified past-life regression hypnotist
Crime Rate - street activity index
Dead - Actuarially Mature 
Dead - biologically challenged
Dead - environmentally correct human
Dead - living impaired
Dead - metabolically challenged
Dead - persons living with entropy
Deaf - Visually Oriented
Delicatessen - Corpse Farm
Dirty Old Man - sexually focused chronologically gifted individual 
Dish Washer - utensil sanitizer
Dishonest - Ethically disoriented.
Dorm - Residence Hall
Drooling Drunk Idiot - person on floor 
Drowning - aquatically challenged
Drug Addict - Chemically Challenged
Drunk - spacially perplexed
Drunk / Junkie - in recovery 
Earthquake - geological correction
Fail - achieve a deficiency.
Fat - Differently Weighted
Fat - gravitationally challenged
Fat - horizontally challenged.
Fat - horizontally gifted
Fat - People of Mass
Fat - person of substance
Fictional / Mythological - ontologically challenged
Freshman - first-year student
Frog - amphibian American
Full of Crap - fecally plenary
Gang - Youth Group
Garbage Man - sanitation engineer
Gas Station Attendent - petroleum transfer technician 
Geek, Nerd, whatever... - socially challenged
Ghetto / Barrio - Ethnically Homogenous Area
Hamburger - Seared Mutilated Animal Flesh
Handicapped - Differently Abled, Handi-Capable
Having PMS - cyclically challenged
Hearing Person - temporarily aurally abled
Homeless - outdoor urban dwellers
Homeless - residentially flexible
Homelessness - Mortgage-Free Living 
Housebroken - Family Disfunction
Housewife - domestic engineer
Hunter - Animal Assassin
Hunter - Bambi Butcher
Hunter - Meat Mercenary
Ignorant - factually unencumbered
Ignorant - knowledge-based nonpossessor.
Incompetent - Differently Qualified
Incompetent - Specially Skilled
Incompetent - Uniquely Proficient
Insane People - Mental Explorers
Insane People - Selectively Perceptive
Insult - Emotional Rape
Janitor - sanitation engineer
Klutz - kinesthetically challenged 
Large Nose - nasally gifted
Lazy - motivationally dispossessed
Lazy - motivationally deficient.
Learning Disability - Self-Paced Cognitive Ability
Library - Educational Resource Center
Logger - Wood Weasel
Logger - Paper Pirate
Logger -Treeslayer
Loser - Second Place 
Loser - uniquely fortuned individual on an alternative career path
Man-hole - maintenance hole
Mankind - humankind
MANkind, HuMAN, PerSON - Earth Children
Mercy Killing - Euthanasia
Mercy Killing - Putting Down/To Sleep/Out of Misery
Messy - differently organized
Meter Maid - Parking enforcer
Midget / Dwarf - Little People
Midget / Dwarf - Vertically Challenged
Mute/Dumb - verbally challenged
Not with somebody at the moment - romantically challenged - 
Off - energy-efficient
Old - chronologically gifted
Old Person / Elderly - Gerontologically Advanced
Old Person / Elderly - Senior Citizens
Panhandler - Unaffiliated applicant for private-sector funding.
Paper Bag - processed tree carcass 
Perverted - Sexually dysfunctional.
Pimp-mobile / Low-rider - Culturally Responsive Transportation Option
Plagiarism - Previously Owned Prose
Po' - financially inept
Policeman, Policewoman - law inforcement officer 
Poor - economically marginalized
Poor - Economically Unprepared
Poor - monetarily challenged
Postman - letter carrier
Pregnant - parasitically oppressed.
Prisoner - client of the correctional system
Prostitute - sex care provider
Psychobabble - constructivist feminist psychotherapy
Psychopath - socially misaligned 
Racist - genetically discriminating
Really Big Nosed - nasally disadvantaged
Redneck - person of region
Redneck - rustically inclined
Refugees - asylum seekers 
Road Kill - Vehicularly Compressed Maladapted Life Form 
Rudeness - Tact Avoidance 
Runny Nose - nasally gifted
Senile Bag o' Bones - Alzheimer's Victim
Serial-Killer - Person with difficult-to-meet needs.
Shoplifter - Cost-of-Living Adjustment Specialist 
Short - vertically challenged
Sighted Person - temporarily visually abled
Slum - Economic Oppression Zone
Slut - suffering from a sex addiction (female)
Someone who has no other reason to park in a handicapped zone - morally handicapped 
Spendthrift - negative saver.
Stained - creatively re-dyed
Steward, Stewardess - flight attendant 
Stoned - Chemically inconvenienced.
Stud - suffering from a sex addiction (male)
Stupid - differently-brained
Stupid - intellectually impaired
The Elderly - Senior citizens 
Thin - horizontally challenged
Thirsty - osmotically challenged
Tone Deaf - musically delayed
Too old/young - other aged
Too Tall - people of height
Tree-Hugger - environmental activist
Trees - Oxygen Exchange Units
Ugly - aesthetically challenged
Ugly - Cosmetically different.
Ugly - facially challenged
Unemployed - Involuntarily leisured.
Used Books - Recycled Books
Vagrant - Nonspecifically destinationed individual.
Vegetable - noble unconscious hero
Vice President - Post-Coronary Leader of the Free World 
Vocal Minority - target equity group
Vomiting - Unplanned Reexamination of Recent Food Choices 
Waiter, Waitress - food server 
War-Monger - Peacekeeper, patriot 
Welfare Bum - economically disadvantaged
Whaler - Blubber Lover
White - melanin-impoverished
White American - racially challenged
White Boy - rhythmically challenged
White Trash - caucasian culturally-disadvantaged
Wife - unpaid sex slave
Worst - least best.
Wrong - differently logical.


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 26, 2007)




----------



## Heinz (Dec 26, 2007)

!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 26, 2007)

Some of those are pretty good.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Tom Jerrymandering*
Tom and Jerry fell victims to political correctness when TV watchdogs imposed a “ludicrous” ban on smoking in the cartoons. 

The satellite channel Boomerang agreed to edit out scenes that glamourised or condoned smoking after media regulator Ofcom received a complaint from a parent. 

In one episode, Tom tries to impress a female cat by making a roll-up cigarette and smoking it with just one hand. In the other, Tom's tennis opponent is seen smoking a large cigar. 

Pro-smoking lobby group Forest claimed the move was a "joke", and said the violence featured in Tom and Jerry would be a better target. 

Spokesman Neil Rafferty said: "We cannot believe this completely ludicrous decision. If you're going to analyse Tom and Jerry then I think Tom getting hit repeatedly in the face very hard with a frying pan is a much more dangerous example to set towards children. ” 

Mediawatch commentator John Beyer said that while he welcomed moves to encourage physical health among youngsters, he wanted Ofcom to focus its powers on more offensive issues. 

He said: "There are films and programmes out there which deal with mental and adult issues that cause a very great deal of public offence. Ofcom seems unwilling to deal these more pressing issues. " 

*Poppycock*
War veterans have been told that remembrance parades can not go ahead unless they adhere to endless health and safety rules. 

Officials demanded that the old soldiers, many in their 80s, should provide £300 public liability insurance, carry out a risk assessment and organise stewards dressed in fluorescent jackets to police events. 

One elderly soldier stormed: "When these people went to war they didn't have to fill out risk assessment forms. To say it is political correctness gone mad is an understatement. " 

It is feared many associations up and down the country may now be forced to cancel their events because of the time and cost of complying with the regulations. 

The march organisers have been told two lines of stewards in fluorescent jackets must accompany them and have an ambulance in attendance. 

Mr. Lee-Hale said: "I could understand it if we were a bunch of yobs marching through the town, but what trouble do they think an 80-year-old ex-sailor is going to cause?" 

It is not the first time war veterans have fallen foul of the politically correct brigade. 
Last year poppy sellers were banned from pinning flowers on people's clothes in case they cause injury. 

*Wye Aye Pet! *
Geordies were staggered to discover that they were no longer allowed to address people as ‘pet’ or ‘love’ for fear of their language causing offence. 

Political correctness meant that such Geordie dialect, which was famed in the TV show ‘Auf Wiedersehen, Pet’, was banned by Newcastle City Council. 

Thousands of Council workers were sent on "equality and diversity" courses to be told how to address each other with dignity and respect. 

It is not the first local authority in Britain to tell its staff that words like "love", "darling" and "sweetheart" are inappropriate for women. But it may be the only one ruling out the use of some of the local expressions, for fear of causing offence. 

Tory MP for the North-East Martin Callanan said the move was "political correctness gone mad". 
He added, "They are traditional North-east terms of affection. I can't believe anyone would be offended by them. Surely the council has more important things to worry about than its staff using friendly terms. "

Retired teacher Peter Arnold, who is chairman of the Northumbrian Language Society, said he supported the council's desire to promote diversity. But he added: "I am horrified that these words are to be banned. 

"People have been speaking Northumbrian in this part of the world for 1,400 years uninterrupted. "

*Baa Baa Rainbow Sheep*
One nursery school in Oxfordshire made children sing ‘Baa Baa Rainbow Sheep’ in the name of “equal opportunities”. 

But angry parents forced the nursery to perform a U-turn on the politically correct policy after it was exposed in the Daily Express. 

One couple whose daughter attends the group felt the nursery's stance had been "utterly laughable". 

The father said: "It's absolutely ridiculous. But after all the publicity and once we made our views known, I am pleased to say today they are again singing black sheep. " 

We revealed how the Sure Start Centre in Sutton Courtenay, Oxfordshire, had changed the words of the nursery rhyme Baa Baa Black Sheep. Centre manager Stuart Chamberlain had said equal opportunities justified the extraordinary decision. 

"Basically we have taken the equal opportunities approach to everything we do. This is fairly standard across nurseries. We are following stringent equal opportunities rules, " he said. 

"No one should feel pointed out because of their race, gender or anything else. " 

But Paul Phoenix, of campaigning group Black Parents in Education, said: "Tackle the big rocks and the little stones will fall into place but to approach all these tiny, little, politically correct things wastes time and is irrelevant. " 

*Over-baked political correctness*
*The ginger people*
I AM all for inclusiveness and fairness but this latest example of political correctness just takes the biscuit!
The display of buns and biccies seen in a baker's window (the baker's will remain anonymous to protect their credibility) includes a 'ginger person' special offer.

It was always very difficult to tell the gender of what I used to call gingerbread men, but presumably these modern versions are asexual.

Does the baker in question really think women are offended by not being included in the bake of the day? Or perhaps it's the men who are put out by being portrayed as rounded objects with currants as eyes.

I'm no fan of tip-toeing round the niceties of the English language just to please some lily-livered faction. The question remains – why?
Of course, we have to assume that the 'ginger' in the description of the biscuits refers to the ingredient rather than the colour of the tasty treat or the baker could indeed be accused of being gingerist – discriminating against all those who aren't ginger, or perhaps singling out all those who are.

Closer inspection of the notice on the said ginger people also reveals a mathematical problem. The nibbles are 20p each or six for £1, saving, according to someone's calculation, 10p. I was never the sharpest pencil in the case at school but I can just about work that one out.

I also note that life has dealt the poor chap or chapess in the front of the tray of ginger people a cruel blow – a severe case of a running nose. With a face like that he or she is never going to attract another ginger person!

Or is that being ugly-ist?

*Political correctness puts disk drives in a spin *
Disk drives may the latest victim of political correctness. According to a memo apparently sent out by the County of Los Angeles, the standard designation used for connecting two disk drives to a single IDE port, which entails setting one drive as a "master" and the second as a "slave" drive, is an example of equipment labelling that may be "construed as offensive or defamatory in nature".

According to the memo, which was apparently written by Joe Sandoval, division manager for purchasing and contract services in the Internal Services Department at the County of Los Angeles, and posted on urban legends Web site snopes.com, use of the terms "master" and "slave" is not acceptable as an identification label.

"We would request that each manufacturer, supplier and contractor review, identify and remove/change any identification or labelling of equipment or components thereof that could be interpreted as discriminatory or offensive in nature before such equipment is sold or otherwise provided to any County department," said Sadoval in the memo.

The sentiments of the memo's author may be laudable: "The County of Los Angeles actively promotes and is committed to ensure a work environment that is free from any discriminatory influence, be it actual or perceived," he wrote. But removing the universally adopted terms from drives may cause more problems than it solves, say manufacturers, as users -- including those employed by LA County -- would find the settings confusing if the labels changed.

One major drive manufacturer's response was of incredulity: "I thought the British were prim and proper," said a spokeswoman for the company, who asked not to be identified, "but what's up with these Americans? It's not a Schwarzenegger change is it? You'd have to be barking mad to do this." The spokeswoman said it is highly unlikely that drive manufacturers would take the request seriously.

IT director Andres Tomlin was similarly unimpressed. "This is another ludicrous example of "political correctness," he said. "This is political point-scoring and nothing to do with the reality of everyday life."


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Holy sh** somebody help us were going straight down the drain good post lucky


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 3, 2008)

Um Lucky, are all those cases real? Cause if they are, we're in serious trouble.


----------



## Heinz (Feb 4, 2008)

Real or not we are in trouble regarding political correctness.


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 4, 2008)

They're all real alright....


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 4, 2008)

Aw man, the sh*t is really being flung far and wide....politically correct...stick it where the sun don't shine!!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 5, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> They're all real alright....



 Crap


----------



## Maestro (Feb 5, 2008)

Heh... If I was a gambler, I would bet that political corectness will be the cause of the next war/rebellion. Because one day, they're gonna push it _really_ too far.


----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 5, 2008)

<humming to self getting more and more pissed>


----------



## Udet (Feb 6, 2008)

Tell me about Politically Correctness issues...i´ve been dragged up and received more "disciplinary measures" due to this matter than all the guys my age that have worked here put together.

I´ve been issued countless "final warnings" where i´ve been advised i am on the verge of getting expelled, but here i am, they can not live without me. haha

Nothing wrong with apologizing though; there are times when it is a smart thing to do and would not see it as any sort of personal weakness. There are times when it can be really unwise if you do not apologize.


----------



## cougar32d (Feb 14, 2008)

well, i've been gone a while after my apt. was flooded, re-enlisting in the army and all, and what do i find , this thread...............i love it i'm so sick of all this pc bull****! thor if your ever in san antonio, let me know i'll help you build the slingshot!


----------



## plan_D (Feb 14, 2008)

I have to point out that calling a woman "love" isn't just in Newcastle; it's used all through Yorkshire as well. Down here in South Yorkshire, Lincolnshire and Nottinghamshire they refer to people as "duck" or "c*ck". First time someone said "Alright, c*ck" I almost smacked him. 

No matter what the PC brigade say; my famed words will always be "A pint of Stella, please, love."


----------



## cougar32d (Feb 14, 2008)

in the few minutes since i made my last post something new just came up: it's valentine's day and my 6 year old daughter was sent home with a leteer a week ago stating that if she was going to bring valentine's to school she had to bring one for every person in her class. this is so no one gets their feelings hurt or offended, i told my daughter she didn't have to do valentines but she wanted to, she made cards for only the kids she wanted to, and not for the kids that were not her friends......................the principal called me 15 minutes ago and wants to see me today becuase i told my little girl she didn't have to give cards to people she didn't like. also if my daughter wants to have a birthday party she has to invite all the kids in her class, not just her friends.........................what a pantload i'm so sick of this!


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2008)

Tell me about it! These b*st*rds have nothing better to do, than waste our bl**dy hard earned money, doing nothing else than p*ss decent people off with their f*cking, well I'd say brainstorms, but sine they lack that particular part in the human body, i won't do that, lunacy probably fits the description better, if not, feel free to choose from: insanity, madness...
Their bl**dy gay and light-hearted recreational activities and diversions to their own f*cking amusement, which always end up with them saying "it was all done in play", one sunny day their frolics in the surf will become ugly and public....cretins, half-wits, imbeciles, morons, retards and *rseholes!!!


----------



## cougar32d (Feb 14, 2008)

amen lucky, now i get to go piss off my daughters principal, hope i don't have to pull her out of this school but i will if i have to


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 14, 2008)

Let me know if you need help cougar


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2008)

Maybe we can borrow a few Apache heli's....??


----------



## DBII (Feb 14, 2008)

My manager does not let me talk because I do not play by the PC rules. I always find a round about way of saying what I mean. It lease I was not the person telling our non english speaking customers that they would have to speak english to me instead of using the translator. 

Go get the school adminstration Cougar. They cannot tell anyone how to act off campus. I am so tired of no Halloween, no Christmas, no Thanksgiving, no Easter. It is a Christmas tree [email protected]%% it not a family tree or holiday tree. We cannot have Christmas in the school but they teach the Kwanza BS. Some nut job at Berkley make that S^% up.


----------



## cougar32d (Feb 14, 2008)

i plan on pissing off alot of people today.....this is going to be fun


----------



## DBII (Feb 14, 2008)

Bring a camcorder, the school officals are taught to CYA. Go get them.

DBII


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 14, 2008)

Do some damage for us here on the forum too matey....


----------



## timshatz (Feb 14, 2008)

cougar32d said:


> i plan on pissing off alot of people today.....this is going to be fun



I think DBII is right, the school can not tell you how to act off campus and not on school hours. If you daughter wants to have a birthday party and invite Atilla the Hun, she has the perfect right to do so (time, culture and other problems notwithstanding). If she wants to invite only the kids with blonde hair in her class, there is no rule against it. 

The administrator may be in over his head in this thing.


----------



## Njaco (Feb 14, 2008)

Go for it Cougar! I don't know about where you are but with the school taxes around here, YOU pay their salary. Shes your child not the frickin world's! Pansy-a**ed liberal mindset. Set her up now before they destroy her in college with their huggy-feely crap.

We want pics.


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 14, 2008)

Cougar!!! TAKE NO PRISONERS !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## Heinz (Feb 15, 2008)

In response to the wankers who prattle on about making sure everyone has been labeled correctly........" Heres the worlds smallest violin and its playing just for you "


----------



## DBII (Feb 15, 2008)

Check the clander guys, it is 1984 and double speak rules the day. Where else in the world can a drug smugglers cross a border with drugs, pull a knife on the porder patrol and have the officers imprisoned for shooting him in the a$$ while he was running away? This is not my granfather's country!

dbII


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 15, 2008)

It's time to take our countries back gentlemen, back from these two timing-no good-*ss licking-b*ll sucking-kn*b riding-dog h*mping b*st*rds...!


----------



## cougar32d (Feb 15, 2008)

i was asked politely to not visit my daughters school anymore unless i was dropping her off or picking her up!


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2008)

I hope you told them not to intrude on your daughter's selection of friends. 



DBI was thinking the exact same thing, what an atrocity!


----------



## cougar32d (Feb 15, 2008)

I.....umm...might have said a few more things than that.......


----------



## Njaco (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## timshatz (Feb 15, 2008)

Remember, it's not about you, it's about your daughter. These people (the administrators) honestly think they have her best interests at heart and you are the wrong party because you are not as intellectually advanced as they are (I've run into this crap more times than I can count, the old line about "Those who can, do. Those that can't, teach" is not just a joke in many cases). The more cranky and offhand one liners you give them, the more it reinforces their predjudices.

You have the right idea, gotta make sure you pitch the line. You know she is growing up into a very competitive world. Their desire to remove all stresses and make a little Utopia does not reflect the trials and tribulations people deal with in life. She will get left off invite lists, she will end up not getting an valentine. It's part of life, she has to learn to deal with it. 

I really feel for kids that spend 12 years being taught the world is a fair place only to run into the hard knocks of reality after they finish high school. And education is supposed to be worth something but one has to wonder, what is it she is supposed to be learning when it doesn't reflect the society at large?


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 16, 2008)

cougar32d said:


> I.....umm...might have said a few more things than that.......



I hope that those words forced a (beep) everytime Cougar....


----------



## DOUGRD (Feb 17, 2008)

cougar32d said:


> I.....umm...might have said a few more things than that.......



I sincerely hope you gave them all nightmares!!


----------



## Heinz (Feb 17, 2008)

timshatz said:


> Remember, it's not about you, it's about your daughter. These people (the administrators) honestly think they have her best interests at heart and you are the wrong party because you are not as intellectually advanced as they are (I've run into this crap more times than I can count, the old line about "Those who can, do. Those that can't, teach" is not just a joke in many cases). The more cranky and offhand one liners you give them, the more it reinforces their predjudices.
> 
> You have the right idea, gotta make sure you pitch the line. You know she is growing up into a very competitive world. Their desire to remove all stresses and make a little Utopia does not reflect the trials and tribulations people deal with in life. She will get left off invite lists, she will end up not getting an valentine. It's part of life, she has to learn to deal with it.
> 
> I really feel for kids that spend 12 years being taught the world is a fair place only to run into the hard knocks of reality after they finish high school. And education is supposed to be worth something but one has to wonder, what is it she is supposed to be learning when it doesn't reflect the society at large?




Mate so true. I finished my 13 year standard education last year and have to say that many of the people I associated with are in for some major shocks. 

The cotton wool effective on children these days has be lessened or gotton rid of.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2008)

*AIA's 2001-2002 Politically Correct Top Ten List *
The 2001-2002 school year witnessed some of the most despicable displays of political correctness in AIA's 17-year history. From professors welcoming the 9-11 attacks to an academic press publishing a NAMBLA-inspired pro-pedophile rant, Accuracy in Academia's 2001-2002 Politically Correct Top Ten List truly shocks: 

*10* As the whole nation mourned on the morning September 11, 2001, University of New Mexico Professor Richard Berthold bluntly proclaimed to his students, "Anyone who can blow up the Pentagon would get my vote." Having time to think about it, he repeated his callous assertion to his next class. 

*9* Berkeley reinstated a for-credit student-taught class called "Male Sexuality." Accuracy in Academia's Campus Report had earlier exposed a class final project where two freshmen walked naked around the city of Berkeley with a video camera. The course featured lectures by porn stars, papers describing students' masturbatory experiences, and visits to sex shops. This year, Berkeley's student paper revealed that at class trips a male instructor had sex with a dancer at a gay strip club and students participated in an orgy. 

*8* Tenured professor Kenneth Hearlson of Orange Coast College was suspended without a hearing for claiming in class that Muslims who condemn terrorism in the U.S. but not in Israel were inconsistent. Several Muslim students took offense at the discussion, which grew heated. They complained to administrators that Hearlson made bigoted statements and threatened them-a contention that the professor and other students in the class contested-and Hearlson was arbitrarily removed from his teaching duties within two days of the in-class discussion. "It's not a free speech issue," school spokesman Bob Dees maintained. "It's a teacher conduct issue." Despite the existence of audiotapes totally exonerating Hearlson, the school refused to lift his suspenion for the entire semester. Until Hearlson's lawyer publicly released the tapes, the school refused to even admit that the charges against their employee were calumny. 

*7* A Luntz poll of Ivy League professors revealed a startling political bias. In the 2000 elections, 84% of professors surveyed voted for Al Gore, a mere 9% voted for George Bush. David Horowitz, who commissioned the survey, remarked, "For all the Ivy League's talk of diversity, it is painfully evident from this survey that there is no real diversity when it comes to political attitudes and social values of Ivy League professors." 

*6* Faculty and administrators at UNLV's school of law shouted down a Marine recruiter trying to make a pitch to interested students. Law professor Mary La France, librarian Matthew Wright, and others crashed Captain Felix Rodriguez's prearranged October 22 meeting with students considering service in the Marines. The group blared a videotape decrying the military's "don't ask, don't tell" policy on homosexuals, handed out pro-gay literature, and shouted whenever Captain Rodriguez attempted to speak. Regent Tom Kirkland reacted with candor: "We have a group of people over there that really hate the military." 

*5* Boston College Professor Charles Pinderhughes stalked AIA's Christopher Chow for several blocks and confiscated an audiotape the reporter had made of a session at the Black Panther's 35th reunion held at the University of the District of Columbia. At the conference, Pinderhughes declared that Mao and Stalin never ran any death camps. He benignly called them, "reeducation camps." After the session, Chow questioned Pinderhughes. The professor insisted that notions of mass-killings in China and Russia was simply "right-wing propaganda," and wanted to know what newspaper was asking. "Campus Report," responded Chow. "That's a conservative paper," the outraged Panther said. The BC prof, who had himself taped the session, now demanded Chow's audiotape of the workshop. When Chow refused and tried to leave, Pinderhughes followed Chow into the lobby, shouting, "This guy's a conservative! This guy's with Campus Report!" Chow soon found himself surrounded by an angry mob. Chow left but still Pinderhughes and a cohort followed him. His stalkers cornered him in an apartment building several blocks away, initially taking his personal bag. The bag was returned, but Pnderhughes refused to cede the tape. Conference officals kicked Chow out of the conference. 

*4* College of New Jersey student Edward Drago was the victim of anti-gay hate crimes at the hands of an unlikely perpetrator: himself. Drago was arrested at the beginning of the school year after police discovered Drago himself had sent himself death threats and hateful anti-gay messages. In addition to providing personal security for Drago, the threats prompted the school to hold two "Safe Zone Socials," cancel classes so that students could attend pro-homosexual teach-ins, and deluge the campus with "Safe Zone" stickers. 

*3* As administrators defended the burning of the American flag, college officials partook in a crusade of censorship against patriotic expression in the wake of 9-11. At Marquette, undergraduates were blocked from holding a moment of silence around an American flag. The gesture, top officials worried, might alienate foreign students. The site of American flags on university buses so angered Lehigh's vice provost for student affairs that he initially reacted by banning the Flag's display by school employees. "The message was supposed to be that we are sensitive to everyone," held John Smeaton, the administrator who gave the order. Arizona State officials removed an American flag in a school cafeteria after officials worried that it might offend foreign students. Flag burners at Amherst College, on the other hand, were defended by the school's president, who implied that the act of burning the Stars and Stripes might in some way be patriotic. 

*2* The University of Minnesota Press published an unscholarly screed trumpeting the supposed virtues of sex between adults and children. The book, Harmful to Minors, asserts that "Sex is not harmful to children" and contains a foreword by Joycelyn Elders. "Pedophiles are not generally violent," author Judith Levine maintains, adding, "If there is such a thing as a pedophile at all." The supposedly academic treatise cites the NAMBLA Bulletin and Alfred Kinsey's data on children derived from pedophiles to buttress its claims. 

*1* On September 22, Zewdalem Kebede overheard a group of Saudi Arabian students at San Diego State praising the 9-11 attacks. Kebede, who speaks fluent Arabic, surprised the students by interrupting their conversation in their native tongue. "Guys, what you are talking about is unfair. How do you feel happy when those five- to six-thousand people are buried in two or three buildings?" Kebede said to the students. "You are proud of [the terrorists]. You should have to feel shame." The ensuing conversation grew heated, with a Saudi accusing the recently naturalized American of objecting to students speaking Arabic. Shortly thereafter, Kebede and the Saudi students parted ways. A half hour later, the campus police came-for Kebede! Soon, the university ordered him to attend a disciplinary meeting and threatened him with expulsion because, it was alleged, he had been "verbally abusive to other students." He received a letter ordering him to respond to his accusers or face sanctions. Outraged, the Ethiopian immigrant went public. SDSU subsequently backed off the charges and concluded the matter with a threat of disciplinary action. "You are admonished to conduct yourself as a responsible member of the campus community in the future," the school's missive warned. That's precisely what some would say that Kebede was doing on September 22, when he castigated those who celebrated mass-murder.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 4, 2008)

*Top 10 Politically Incorrect Kids Books*

*10.* Little House on the Prairie 1935, Laura Ingalls Wilder
This book is considered off limits now because of its treatment of American Indians (the Osage figure prominently in the story). Despite the fact that Laura Ingalls Wilder gives us a important historical look at social perspectives through this book, it is still considered bad. The book is based on decades-old memories of Laura Ingalls Wilder’s childhood in the Midwest region of the United States during the late 19th century.

*9.* Huckleberry Finn 1884, Mark Twain
Huckleberry Finn is undoubtedly the most challenged book in American history - to this day attempts are made to make the book more “suitable” for a modern audience. Although the Southern society it satirized was already a quarter-century in the past by the time of publication, the book immediately became controversial, and has remained so to this day. CBS Television went so far as to produce a made-for-TV version of Huck Finn that included no black cast members, no mention of slavery, and without the critical character Jim.

*8.* Kim 1900, Rudyard Kipling
Kim is about an Anglo-Irish boy on his travells across the Indian continent. Its depiction of Colonial India has caused it to be considered controversial by many people. Kipling is, of course, most famous for his Jungle Book.

*7.* Babar the Elephant 1931, Jean de Brunhoff
Babar the Elephant is a popular French children’s fictional character who first appeared in L’Histoire de Babar. Some writers, have argued that, although superficially delightful, the stories are politically and morally offensive for their justification of French colonialist ideas.

*6.* Noddy and Bigears 1949, Enid Blyton
Noddy and Bigears are two characters by Enid Blyton who have recently been under scrutiny and even accused of homosexuality for various scenes in the books in which they share a bed. This is entirely ridiculous, but it has meant that modern editions of the books have had those scenes removed, as well as any mention of the naughty golliwogs that live in the woods.

*5.* Dr Dolittle 1920, Hugh Lofting
The books have been accused of racism, due to the usage of derogatory terms for and depiction of certain ethnic groups therein, both written and illustrated. Editions in the United States sometimes had alterations made from the 1960s, but the books went out-of-print in the 1970s. In 1986, to mark the centenary of Lofting’s birth, new editions were published which had such passages rewritten or removed (sometimes called bowdlerisation). Offending illustrations were either removed (and replaced with unpublished Lofting originals) or altered.

*4.* Little Black Sambo 1899, Helen Bannerman
Despite this book being about an Indian boy, the illustrations in the original European version portray Sambo using “darky iconography”, with black skin, wildly curly hair, and bright red lips. The word “sambo” has a long history as a racial slur against blacks. Because the story itself does not contain any racist ideas, recent publications remain tell the same story, with new images to replace the originals.

*3.* The Three Golliwogs 1946, Enid Blyton
The Three Golliwogs is a book about three friendly golliwogs that discover an abandoned house in the woods and move in. The controversy over this book (and in fact, many of Blyton’s books) lies simply in the fact that the Golliwog character is now deemed to be racist. Golliwogs have been depicted as both villains and heroes. 

*2.* Tintin in Congo 1930, Hergé
Tintin in the Congo has often been criticized as having racist and colonialist views, as well as several scenes of violence against animals. Hergé has later claimed that he was only portraying the naïve views of the time. When the album was redrawn in 1946, Hergé removed several references to the fact that the Congo was at that time a Belgian colony. 

*1.* Ten Little Niggers 1860, Septimus Winner
I am sure no one needs to be told why this rhyme is now considered to be politically incorrect. It is found in the adults novel Ten Little Niggers which is now called “And Then there were None” - it is Christie’s best selling novel. It is derived from the original rhyme by Septimus Winner which was written for his minstrel show, but in his original it was called Ten Little Injuns.


----------



## timshatz (Mar 4, 2008)

Cripes!


----------



## Njaco (Mar 4, 2008)

> AIA's 2001-2002 Politically Correct Top Ten List



And some wonder why we don't want Olabama or The Witch in office. Seems they're taking a page right out of the Hitler Youth Handbook.


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Mar 4, 2008)

'reads lucky's post' 

Must resist urge to strangle left wing idiots


----------



## Thorlifter (Mar 4, 2008)

cougar32d said:


> well, i've been gone a while after my apt. was flooded, re-enlisting in the army and all, and what do i find , this thread...............i love it i'm so sick of all this pc bull****! thor if your ever in san antonio, let me know i'll help you build the slingshot!



Sorry, I've stayed away from this thread for a while.......on purpose. Just saw your posts Cougar. Actually, I was in San Antonio two times the past couple weeks and will be there again in a couple more. San Antonio is my home town. Got family all over. The office I work at is on 281 in between 1604 and 410. Congrats on you re-enlisting.




cougar32d said:


> in the few minutes since i made my last post something new just came up: it's valentine's day and my 6 year old daughter was sent home with a leteer a week ago stating that if she was going to bring valentine's to school she had to bring one for every person in her class. this is so no one gets their feelings hurt or offended, i told my daughter she didn't have to do valentines but she wanted to, she made cards for only the kids she wanted to, and not for the kids that were not her friends......................the principal called me 15 minutes ago and wants to see me today becuase i told my little girl she didn't have to give cards to people she didn't like. also if my daughter wants to have a birthday party she has to invite all the kids in her class, not just her friends.........................what a pantload i'm so sick of this!



My step daughter was told the same things. Invite all to a party or none at all. EXCUSE ME you sorry M*%  F#*%#@...........how dare you tell me who my kids can have over to MY house.


----------



## Maestro (Mar 4, 2008)

Thorlifter said:


> My step daughter was told the same things. Invite all to a party or none at all. EXCUSE ME you sorry M*%  F#*%#@...........how dare you tell me who my kids can have over to MY house.



Why not try something like this next time ?

"So if I follow your jugement, next time I have sex with your wife I will have to invite all of your family ?"

You'll certainly piss him off but it will be well deserved.

P.S. Don't do that when your girlfriend is next to you, because it could get _you_ in some serious troubles.


----------



## timshatz (Mar 5, 2008)

Maestro said:


> "So if I follow your jugement, next time I have sex with your wife I will have to invite all of your family ?"
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 12, 2008)

Those bl**dy b*st*rds trying their f*cking best to tell us ( in this case U.S of A) should take a VERY close look at *Amendment One* before they carry on any further with mince called "poilitically correctness"...to me, it looks like their stepping on as it says "or abridging the freedom of speech, by telling us "oooh...you can't say that, it's not politically correct and may in one way or another offend someone"....F*CK OFF!!! If I wan't a black coffe, I order a black coffee, wish my friends a MERRY CHRISTMAS or HAPPY EASTER, I do so and I don't give a rats f*cking hairy ass if I offend someone or not...it's a free country, which include FREEDOM OF SPEECH among other things....and some *ss licking two timing no good f*cking b*st*rd, pig-ignorant, moaning Minnie and pillow-biter shall NOT now, not EVER tell me anything else...
Go back to your tiny wee office, play on your even smaller skin flute, think of your colleauges plumber's crack, when he bends down to pick something up from the floor you f*cking poo pirates..... 

*U.S. Const. (December 15, 1791) amend. 1-10. 
Publisher: Philadelphia Independent Gazetteer 
*

*Amendment One*

Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.


*Amendment Two*

A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, shall not be infringed.


*Amendment Three*

No Soldier shall, in time of peace be quartered in any house, without the consent of the Owner, nor in time of war, but in a manner to be prescribed by law.


*Amendment Four*

The right of the people to be secure in their persons, houses, papers, and effects, against unreasonable searches and seizures , shall not be violated, and no Warrants shall issue , but upon probable cause, supported by Oath or affirmation, and particularly describing the place to be searched, and the persons or things to be seized.


*Amendment Five*

No person shall be held to answer for a capital, or otherwise infamous crime, unless on a presentment or indictment of a Grand Jury, except in cases arising in the land or naval forces, or in the Militia, when in actual service in time of War or public danger; nor shall any person be subject for the same offence to be twice put in jeopardy of life or limb; nor shall be compelled in any criminal case to be a witness against himself, nor be deprived of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor shall private property be taken for public use, without just compensation. 


*Amendment Six*

In all criminal prosecutions, the accused shall enjoy the right to a speedy and public trial, by an impartial jury of the State and district wherein the crime shall have been committed, which district shall have been previously ascertained by law, and to be informed of the nature and cause of the accusation; to be confronted with the witnesses against him; to have compulsory process for obtaining witnesses in his favor, and to have the Assistance of Counsel for his defence.


*Amendment Seven*

In Suits at common law, where the value in controversy shall exceed twenty dollars, the right of trial by jury shall be preserved, and no fact tried by a jury, shall be otherwise re-examined in any Court of the United States, than according to the rules of the common law.


*Amendment Eight*

Excessive bail shall not be required, nor excessive fines imposed, nor cruel and unusual punishments inflicted.


*Amendment Nine*

The enumeration in the Constitution, of certain rights, shall not be construed to deny or disparage others retained by the people.


*Amendment Ten*

The powers not delegated to the United States by the Constitution, nor prohibited by it to the States, are reserved to the States respectively, or to the people.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Breath in......breath out.....breath in.....breath out...


----------



## timshatz (Mar 12, 2008)

Lucky, you have a better grasp of the Constitution than some Americans on this board. Not even required reading anymore in school. Sad but true.


----------



## Cota1992 (Mar 12, 2008)

I've stayed away from this thread too as I am under stress medication, but how can you overlook it?
I grew up in San Diego and could see Mexico out the back window. All the things that have been said on here I can totally agree with. Of course back in the day when I would explain these illeagle troubles to visitors from out of the area and once Congressman Bob Filner who knocked on my door before a election, I was always smugly told you live in a border area, it's just a fact of life, get used to it. Now we have the same problems here and my best freind is a dispatcher for the VA state police and you would not believe the number of illeage hit and runs.
Funny thing here...back in the 80s and 90s in CA it was "Deal with it" and now that they are here in hugh numbers "It's a national problem!" which it is.
Of course the same people here in the DC Metro Area who complain the loudest have the illeagles they are crying about building thier decks and mowing thier grass.
The one bright thing I have out of all of this is Mr Gomez next door, the father of my best freind when I grew up in San Deigo. Mr Gomez came to America in December 1941 to fight the Japanese and earn his citizenship the right way. He took a bayonet in some Pacific island. Upon his return from the war he brought his bride from Baja Califronia, they both became citizens and worked hard and raised a family that anyone cuold be proud of.
His kids and my brother and I went to the same school in the late 1970s. I was in the office one time (I was in about the 4th grade, I am sure I screwed up again, I don't remember why)
At that time San Diego City schools would print notes and permission slips in both english and spanish.
I'm sitting here waiting for my turn with the principle when the office door about flys off and Mr Gomez comes storming in and demands to see the principle in a very loud angery voice (He was a man you could hear sneezing two blocks away, some thing we still joke about)
The principle came out and Mr Gomez slammed this paper on the desk so hard I though it was going to break and said " I fought for this G**n county, I killed a sh*t load of Japs and took a f**king baynet in the back so that flag (pointing to the stars and stripes in the corner) can be my familie's and my flag!
I'm A American! Send me this sh*t in ENGLISH G*dd*nm it!"
With that Mr Gomez shormed back out almost taking the door down again. We got sent back to class and I have never forgotten that.
I shudder to think what would have happened had that taken place today.
Art in DC
Where Santa can't even say Ho Ho Ho! anymore because it might offend certain women in this city (Not making that up either)


----------



## Njaco (Mar 12, 2008)

I would be glad and honored to have Mr. Gomez live next to me.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 13, 2008)

I second that!


----------



## timshatz (Mar 13, 2008)

Cota1992 said:


> Where Santa can't even say Ho Ho Ho! anymore because it might offend certain women in this city (Not making that up either)



Oh, that's easy to fix. Next time somebody complains about it, ask all the ladies present that are prostitutes to stand up so you can see who you're offending. That should take care of it. 

Good story about Mr. Gomez. Gotta respect a guy like that.


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just remember fellas....

*Non illegitimi carborundum*


----------



## mkloby (Mar 28, 2008)

Great story Cota.


----------



## joy17782 (Mar 28, 2008)

yeah well , this bs they call correct, is bs , you should always speak whats on your mind , and always do what is right for you , as far as the schools telling people they have too give out cards too everyone and not just there friends , well i say fu% them, maybe the school board should mind there own bee,s wax!!!!!! but im sick of this sh76 , I WILL SAY AND DO as i WANT, AND IF PEOPLE DONT LIKE IT THEY DONT HAVE TOO WATCH OR LISTEN , THIS IS AMERICA BABY!!!!!! so stuff it to all the left wing and right wing panty waist mo_ fos


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Tom Jerry mandering*

Tom and Jerry fell victims to political correctness when TV watchdogs imposed a “ludicrous” ban on smoking in the cartoons. 

The satellite channel Boomerang agreed to edit out scenes that glamourised or condoned smoking after media regulator Ofcom received a complaint from a parent. 

In one episode, Tom tries to impress a female cat by making a roll-up cigarette and smoking it with just one hand. In the other, Tom's tennis opponent is seen smoking a large cigar. 

Pro-smoking lobby group Forest claimed the move was a "joke", and said the violence featured in Tom and Jerry would be a better target. 

Spokesman Neil Rafferty said: "We cannot believe this completely ludicrous decision. If you're going to analyse Tom and Jerry then I think Tom getting hit repeatedly in the face very hard with a frying pan is a much more dangerous example to set towards children. ” 

Mediawatch commentator John Beyer said that while he welcomed moves to encourage physical health among youngsters, he wanted Ofcom to focus its powers on more offensive issues. 

He said: "There are films and programmes out there which deal with mental and adult issues that cause a very great deal of public offence. Ofcom seems unwilling to deal these more pressing issues. " 


*Poppycock*

War veterans have been told that remembrance parades can not go ahead unless they adhere to endless health and safety rules. 

Officials demanded that the old soldiers, many in their 80s, should provide £300 public liability insurance, carry out a risk assessment and organise stewards dressed in fluorescent jackets to police events. 

One elderly soldier stormed: "When these people went to war they didn't have to fill out risk assessment forms. To say it is political correctness gone mad is an understatement. " 

It is feared many associations up and down the country may now be forced to cancel their events because of the time and cost of complying with the regulations. 

The march organisers have been told two lines of stewards in fluorescent jackets must accompany them and have an ambulance in attendance. 

Mr. Lee-Hale said: "I could understand it if we were a bunch of yobs marching through the town, but what trouble do they think an 80-year-old ex-sailor is going to cause?" 

It is not the first time war veterans have fallen foul of the politically correct brigade. 
Last year poppy sellers were banned from pinning flowers on people's clothes in case they cause injury. 


*Wye Aye Pet! *

Geordies were staggered to discover that they were no longer allowed to address people as ‘pet’ or ‘love’ for fear of their language causing offence. 

Political correctness meant that such Geordie dialect, which was famed in the TV show ‘Auf Wiedersehen, Pet’, was banned by Newcastle City Council. 

Thousands of Council workers were sent on "equality and diversity" courses to be told how to address each other with dignity and respect. 

It is not the first local authority in Britain to tell its staff that words like "love", "darling" and "sweetheart" are inappropriate for women. But it may be the only one ruling out the use of some of the local expressions, for fear of causing offence. 

Tory MP for the North-East Martin Callanan said the move was "political correctness gone mad". 
He added, "They are traditional North-east terms of affection. I can't believe anyone would be offended by them. Surely the council has more important things to worry about than its staff using friendly terms. "

Retired teacher Peter Arnold, who is chairman of the Northumbrian Language Society, said he supported the council's desire to promote diversity. But he added: "I am horrified that these words are to be banned. 

"People have been speaking Northumbrian in this part of the world for 1,400 years uninterrupted. "


*Baa Baa Rainbow Sheep*

One nursery school in Oxfordshire made children sing ‘Baa Baa Rainbow Sheep’ in the name of “equal opportunities”. 

But angry parents forced the nursery to perform a U-turn on the politically correct policy after it was exposed in the Daily Express. 

One couple whose daughter attends the group felt the nursery's stance had been "utterly laughable". 

The father said: "It's absolutely ridiculous. But after all the publicity and once we made our views known, I am pleased to say today they are again singing black sheep. " 

We revealed how the Sure Start Centre in Sutton Courtenay, Oxfordshire, had changed the words of the nursery rhyme Baa Baa Black Sheep. Centre manager Stuart Chamberlain had said equal opportunities justified the extraordinary decision. 

"Basically we have taken the equal opportunities approach to everything we do. This is fairly standard across nurseries. We are following stringent equal opportunities rules, " he said. 

"No one should feel pointed out because of their race, gender or anything else. " 

But Paul Phoenix, of campaigning group Black Parents in Education, said: "Tackle the big rocks and the little stones will fall into place but to approach all these tiny, little, politically correct things wastes time and is irrelevant. " 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Political correctness is killing our freedoms*

Europe's citizens must be on their guard against political correctness and moralising politicians, says the European Commission President José Manuel Barroso in an interview with The Daily Telegraph.

The former Portuguese premier and centre-Right politician is concerned that freedom can be the loser in European culture wars over climate change, cheap air travel, Islam and free speech.

"We should be aware of people who, sometimes for good reasons, try to establish what I call private moral codes, for this or that, be it climate change, religious behaviour or any kind of social behaviour," he says.

Mr Barroso, a former Maoist student firebrand who fought against the Portuguese dictatorship in the early 1970s, still regards himself as a freedom fighter, even when the calls for bans or restrictions are in a worthy cause, such as global warming or respect for Muslim communities.

"I was 18 years old when a democratic revolution came to my country. Before we could not read the books or listen to the music we wanted," he says, speaking in his 13th-floor office in the Berlaymont building in Brussels. "I am radical on these matters. If there is an excess of freedom, it is better to have excess than less." Europe has been deeply divided over controversies surrounding Islam.

Violent protests on the continent, in the Middle East and in Asia followed the publication in a Danish newspaper of cartoons caricaturing the Prophet Mohammed and the Pope faced calls to apologise after a speech on theology and the origins of Islam sparked international controversy.

But Mr Barroso backs the right to offend.

"We have to show respect for all communities but the fundamental right of freedom of expression is for me more important than other collective rights," he says.

Growing up in the Portugal of the 1960s, Mr Barroso remembers being compelled to wear quasi-military uniforms. "I hate uniforms," he says.

His own personal experience of authoritarianism has made him wary both of those who are seeking to ban the wearing of the Islamic veil and Muslims who require girls to cover up. "I think the UK has the right approach. The veil should not be banned just as girls should not be forced to wear it.

"People should be able to choose what clothes they wear - as long as they don't go naked of course."

As the European Union prepares to celebrate the 50th anniversary of the founding Treaty of Rome, Mr Barroso insists that the rights of the individual, within the law, over moral strictures from either secular or religious communities, are sacred.

"Shall we respect the rights of a community to impose, for instance on a girl, a specific way of doing things or shall we give primacy to the rights of the girl, or it could be a boy, to choose?" he says.

"I have no doubts. In the Europe I want, the right to choose has primacy."
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2008)

An elderly Christian couple were recently interrogated by police because they complained to the council (over the phone) about its gay rights policies. Mr and Mrs Roberts had complained to Wyre Borough Council after reading an article in their local newspaper which explained that the council was set to introduce wide-ranging gay rights policies. Mr Roberts complained to the Council saying that he did not agree with their promotion of homosexuality. When told that it was part of the Council's diversity policy, Mr Roberts asked - in that case - if Christianity could be promoted in the same way and asked if he could display Christian leaflets alongside gay rights leaflets. This was refused on the grounds that it would cause offence to the gay community. But Mr Roberts told council representatives that he was offended by the promotion of homosexuality. The elderly couple were soon visited and questioned by the police who accusing them of making "homophobic telephone calls"! However, it would appear that there has been a clear case of a breach of the couple’s human rights. (More on this here).


As the Christian Institute have rightly pointed out, for the police to get involved with such a matter is surprising. They are going to have to view not only Evangelical Christians as criminals for their right to disagree with the practice of homosexuality, but also the religions of Islam and Judaism, as they too disagree with the practice.


The Daily Mail reported how home office officials are threatening to withdraw funding for a memorial carol service for the victims of crime because it is "too Christian". Even though the service (held at St Martin-in-the-Fields in Trafalgar Square) has been helping grieving relatives of homicide for 11 years now politically correct civil servants are warning that they are going to pull the plug on funding unless the service tones down its Christian content.


The Daily Mail also reported how Inland Revenue staff have been banned from donating to a charity which helps send toys to needy children because of its links to Christianity.


Lambeth council officers have are being careful to use the terms: "Winter Lights" and even "Celebrity Lights" - but have omitted the word Christmas from all promotional literature.


A museum in Somerset changed the dating of its exhibits from B.C. (before Christ) to B.P. (before present), although they say that they did this to make things clearer to people and not for reasons of political correctness.


Birmingham Council renamed Christmas 'Winterval' and Jobcentres banned Christmas trees and decorations.


The Eden Project in Cornwall banned its employers from wishing people a Merry Christmas because the name Christ was in the greeting and it may offend people of other religions.


The Red Cross charity shops have banned nativity scenes from their window displays at Christmas times because they do not want to have any religious imagery on display. Paradoxically, I have personally seen a Red Cross shop with a full on Halloween display in its window. Clearly Halloween is a religious pagan festival. Double standards I think here.


There has been a recent push to try and ban Bible's from hospitals. Leicester health trust in particular has led a push to ban them, claiming the presence of Bible's in hospitals will offend other religions.


Some shopping precincts throughout the UK banned the Salvation Army and other Christian groups from singing carols to shoppers in case they offended other religions.


The common excuse given for banning many of the Christian traditions from our culture is that it will offend other religions such as Muslims, Hindu's, etc. However, it is often revealing to find that most people in other religions are actually not offended. What they are offended at, however, is the charge from others that they might find such things offensive. So who is pushing for all of this politically correct claptrap? The answer to this lies in local councils. When you see examples of such things as listed here why not write to them and ask them to explain themselves?


Where will all this political correctness lead and what will it mean for Christians and religious liberty for the UK in general? Today, the politically correct will be banning Bible's from hospitals, carols from shopping precincts, etc. Tomorrow they will be insisting that churches tear down crosses from their steeples. Further down the line, not being content with trying to eradicate all traces of Christian heritage from our culture, they will inevitably turn their gaze towards all religion. People of all faiths and religions need to make a stand against what is happening. Write to your MP and ask them to address the issue. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------







Question gentlemen AND ladies... if christinanity offends those from other cultures and religions, why the h*ll do they move to the christian world and a chrisitan country then??

(Expecting this to be censored, OR deleted, due to political correctnes)


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Apr 2, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> Question gentlemen AND ladies... if christinanity offends those from other cultures and religions, why the h*ll do they move to the christian world and a chrisitan country then??
> 
> (Expecting this to be censored, OR deleted, due to political correctnes)



I don't know Lucky, I don't understand it, why people move to other countries, such as the US, to escape religious persecution, then when they get here, they start shoving their religion down our throats, and when people fight back, they claims racisim or some BS like that.


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 2, 2008)

<Thor kicks the door and pulls out what's left of his hair>


----------



## Catch22 (Apr 2, 2008)

Stuff like gay rights I understand. In my opinion, (and I'm not religious at all) there's nothing wrong with being gay. You're gay, you're gay. (I'm not gay.) I don't see a single reason that gays should be discrimiated against. And as for different religions, go ahead, keep your religion. But keep it in your house or your church (whatever it may be called). Doesn't matter what religion, Islam, Judaism or Christianity. Nobody else needs to see it. Think of it as your privates.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 2, 2008)

I gotta stay away from this thread.
I gotta stay away from this thread.
I gotta stay away from this thread.
I gotta stay away from this thread.
I gotta stay away from this thread.

oh hell!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 2, 2008)

Njaco said:


> I gotta stay away from this thread.
> I gotta stay away from this thread.
> I gotta stay away from this thread.
> I gotta stay away from this thread.
> ...



Blame it on Lucky! He keeps posting more s**t to piss us off! 

ha ha. Just kidding brudda.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2008)

No worries buddy.... Question II, WHEN are those spineless w*nkers and closet sheep sh*ggers gonna realize that they're breaking "freedom of speech" that many countries (US, UK, Sweden etc) have in their constitution....or are they really that thick??


----------



## Thorlifter (Apr 2, 2008)

But they are not talking about rights. What they are talking about are "feelings" and "perception" and being "warm and fuzzy".

But what you can't pound through their thick head with a hammer, and I've tried so I know it doesn't work is, while their desire is to not step on anyones toes IS stepping on mine. But if I argue that, them I'm a racist or a biggot or an insensative oaff.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 2, 2008)

Well then, you're not the only one!


----------

